# better gas milage



## nealtw (Aug 26, 2014)

Well we can dream, be amused.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201677077718343


----------



## CallMeVilla (Aug 26, 2014)

Gotta be a trick here ... engine overheating? ... poor acceleration?  ...  Lack of a air filter allowing dust into the engine??  Poor performance during extremely cold weather?? ... The obvious extreme safety issues with his "Hillbilly" setup ...

Of course this only works on a normally aspirated engine.  WHO has any of those anymore?

BUT, it is really intriguing ...


----------



## nealtw (Aug 26, 2014)

How about running on gas in the carb.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Aug 26, 2014)

Vaporize vs. atomize?

The manufacturers make tradeoffs to sell lawnmowers.  

Long runtime may not be one of them.  

If it does work, is it worth it in the grand scheme of things?

If the lawnmower makers view this as a serious threat to their business they may buy you out.  If that doesn't work they will send thugs.   Or they may patent it and then accuse the original inventor of infringing on their patent, because, after all, here in the US we are civilized!


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 27, 2014)

I was waiting for it to burst into flames. Would have made a great video.
Of course, you never get a follow-up and things like this. How is it working two weeks later?
Reminds of the hillbilly who used a live .22 cartridge to replace a fuse under his dash.......didn't turn out well.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 27, 2014)

Reminds of the guy washing car parts with gas and his cat came and drank a bunch and started running around like crazy jumping fences, chasing chickens untill it just layed down in the field.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 27, 2014)

Let me guess, it ran out of gas?


----------



## nealtw (Aug 27, 2014)

oldognewtrick said:


> Let me guess, it ran out of gas?



spoil sport.:banana:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 27, 2014)

That jokes older than you.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 27, 2014)

So are gas saving gadgets.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 27, 2014)

Wuzzat makes a point: what is the difference between vaporized and what a fuel injector does? We never did see what kind of car that guy had. Maybe it was carburated.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Aug 28, 2014)

nealtw said:


> So are gas saving gadgets.


Nah. . .

flat·u·lence
&#712;flaCH&#601;l&#601;ns/
noun
the accumulation of gas in the alimentary canal.
"foods that may cause flatulence"
synonyms:	(intestinal) gas, wind; More


----------



## nealtw (Aug 28, 2014)

slownsteady said:


> Wuzzat makes a point: what is the difference between vaporized and what a fuel injector does? We never did see what kind of car that guy had. Maybe it was carburated.



Fuel injection is just that they pump the fuel in a sprey.
Carberators use a ventury to cause a vacuum to suck in the gas.

And this thing does nothing.:


----------

